# Rimor price v quality and service



## 95549 (Jun 26, 2005)

Hi, i'll try and be brief 

I have seen a Rimor dealer advertising Rimor motorhomes at a very competitive price indeed.

What worries me frankly is are they any good and how ' bad' is the service. I understand they are a new dealer so that may be something no one can tell me as yet. It is the dealer in the midlands not the chap on this forum.

I totally appreciate what the chap on here said re warranties ( and his frankness) but warrenties should be 'genuinely' Europe wide not in any way connected to any individual dealer, that in itself is very bad practice indeed.

Also can anyone tell me where I can read any actual reviews of Rimor motorhomes and if not can we have some reviews here .

Cheers in advance Mas
( 2 ' giant' dogs wants a large motorhome)


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

*Rimor*

Hi We have a Kentucky Camp Estro 4 6 berth built on a Ford twin rear wheel transit chassis, this camper is now 9 months old and I have to say we are very pleased with it.
The build quality could be better but I have not yet seen a motorhome with real good build quality they all seem a bit Caravanny.
The Ford chassis is excellent, the dealer Roy Wood transits in Winnersh near Reading could not have been more helpful.
We have a son who races a Motocross bike so we have the garage model and will be off to live in Spain August complete with the bike in the back, we will then travel on the continent racing including coming back here sometimes.
These are good value for money. ours is built in the same factory as Rimor


----------



## 102761 (Feb 2, 2007)

Did you ever get any more info about Rimors? We have been thinking about a new M/H and we've had similar thoughts to yours....
Please reply to [email protected]
Thanks.


----------



## bar (Aug 6, 2005)

*Rimor*

Hi Mas. If it is to be your first motorhome I would stick to the popular tried and tested ones in case you don't take to it and need to get your money back.
It would be good to check and compare the drop in value from new of Rimor with other makes. The slower the depreciation is a good indicator of lasting quality.
Some homework but worth doing.
Good luck

Bar


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Rimor Quality*



SGB said:


> Did you ever get any more info about Rimors? We have been thinking about a new M/H and we've had similar thoughts to yours....
> Please reply to [email protected]
> Thanks.


Hi,
We have a Rimor Sailer 645TC on the Transit 135 base. We looked long and hard at loads of motorhomes and kept coming back to the Rimor.

It ticked all the boxes for us with the added bonus of having all the bells and whistles already attached as the dealer kitted it out to act as a show vehicle. Ours was to be on show at the Royal Highland Show at Ingliston but we got there first and bought it.

There have been one or two minor issues with with quality control like screws being overtightened using their pneumatic screwdrivers at the factory resulting in screws not actually holding anything and another item being side marker lights with the wiring only being twisted together and wrapped in insulating tape rather than proper plugs/sockets.

As our dealer is in the Scottish borders and is a mainly a Ford dealer with the motorhomes as a sideline, our impressions have been less than favourable and parts supply blamed on the factory and the main supplier - Southdowns in Chichester.

As for the motorhome, we have recently completed a 3+ month tour of Europe with no problems worth speaking about. The journey was over 8500 miles. Our mileage for a 2006 vehicle is now nearly 17000 miles which I am sure you would agree, speaks for itself as some British motorhomes have spent as long at the dealers being repaired.

Prior to purchasing the Rimor we checked out a 2003 Kontiki with only 8k up and it looked really tired with bits of trim already worn and bathroom sliding door that fell off the runners.
We also looked at an impressive Burstner 747-2 but decided we didn't really want to trail around six berths when there was only two of us. 
We also visited the various shows prior to buying and we are still pleased with our purchase. As to what it will be worth if we change, we didn't buy it to worry too much about further down the line as it suited us at the time.

As far as I'm concerned, if it suits you, and you think it's value for money - go for it. You are not buying to suit a future purchaser.

We also have experience of American and Canadian RVs and our Rimor is a smaller, lighter, more economical version of what we rented out there although we did consider importing a Winnie from Alaska but the Ford V10 6.8 Triton at 10mpg seemed a bit much.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## millepeed (Sep 17, 2007)

hi im new to motorhoming and looked around at several m/h and i always came back to rimor i bought a 687tc as i wanted a garage on the back to take the weight of my racebike and bits n pieces. i on a personal note think they are good value for your money trim is nice ride is nice easy to manover(LHD) and when i take the family away can store all we need to take bicycles etc in the garage and no need for a sticky out bike rack. two double beds always made up. only downside is perhaps fuel i have the 2.4 140bhp model wit a superchip it makes 184bhp now and fuel is about 20-23 to the gallon. as for resale well i bought it for a life time hopefully. just my 2peneth worth


----------



## 120604 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Rimor*

Hi I have the Rimor 727 TC I have owned this now for nearly 5 years the build quality is very good we lived in it for about a year and nothing fell off, only problem I had was with the control panel which was very expensive to have replaced over £700 but I have looked at a lot of motorhomes and none offered me what the rimor did, I carry a Suzuki GSXR 1000 in the garage all the time and it copes with this very well.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

It would appear that Rimor are especially popular with the racing bike fraternity due to the storage available.

Peter


----------



## waterloo (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi,
I have seen your posting on Motorhome facts re Rimor.
How have you got on, with your Rimor?
I am looking at the Kat 5 2008, but am dubious as we want to take it to France when we move there and am thinking that Rimor seems not to ba a popular van.
Do not know, as they are as good as any other, and in respects of layout, garage etc are better.
Wonder why they failed!
thanks
terry


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Waterloo,

I have a 2002 Rimor Superbrig and am very happy with it.  I think that Rimor have not really caught on in the UK, although this could be down to who imports them (or did) not providing the best service rather than a problem with the motorhome its self? I would say that the build quality is good (not the best on the market but the price is very competitive) and not something that should put you off at all. From what I have read on here there a lot of popular brands with far more issues. :wink: 

All of the owners I have spoken to seem to be generally happy with their vans. 

As I understand it if you drive down towards Italy Rimors are very popular! :wink: 

Keith


----------



## jd_boss_hogg (Aug 26, 2009)

*Not happy with my Rimor*

I had a McLoius Glenn, low profile , never really had any problems with it.

Bought a 2007 Rimor Europa 5, due to it having the layout we required. Just come back from our first 2 week holiday in it...


Lost a vent cover for the fridge, which just fell off
Screws kept falling out of the table legs. Had to glue them back in !
Step into cabin completely gave way. It's just a flimsy peice of fibreglass, and we have had to bodge a peice of wood in it;s place so that we don;t fall through the van floor!
Fridge broke down.
Wind up roof vent came loose, had to bodge it till we came back
2 plastic window grips broke off in our hands
Screws came out one side of the roof bars, whcih resulted in a german caravan waving frantically at us as they passed on the mway - turns out the roof bar was completely loose, which could have been very dangerous for anyone behind

Suffice it to say, i won;t be buying another one. I'm not clumsy, or heavy handed - just unlucky i suppose !


----------



## blumaxuk (Jan 21, 2011)

*rimor built motorhomes and caravans*

*blumax uk are uk dealers for brand new rimor built motorhomes and caravans.
they are known as blucamp.
[email protected] for the new 2011 e-brochure
they have left hand drive units available at low prices direct from factory. call 0141 586 4700 07864 701068
for more info.
the caravans are new and prices are very good.*


----------



## ratmomma (Mar 1, 2011)

I recently purchased a Rimor Sailor 748 2001. I do dog agility and can't wait to try it out this summer with my two wee dogs. I need to get sides for my awning, any suggestions? 

It has a 6 gear automatic transmission and I had cruise control installed. Driving it home, the transmission popped out of A (automatic) into 1st gear, I could not get it back in and had to have roadside assistance. Since it has been at the dealers this has not happend again; they took it out on the motorway for a drive getting the speed up to 70 and using cc. Anyone else have any similar problems?

thanks for any help. 
Cheers,
Jeri & the Transplanted Texas Rat Boys ~ Thor & Burns


----------



## blumaxuk (Jan 21, 2011)

*rimor built motorhomes and caravans- blumax uk0141 586 4700*

hello jeri,contact for chassis main dealer ford/fiat etc.ask them if they are any outstanding factory recalls.there is no charge for this service.
check out your warranty facts re c.c.
if you bought the unit from a dealer,you will have consumer rights.
did they offer any warranty?
we refer customers to check all their awnings etc online for best deales
in my opinion online saves you lpads of money.
please see our ads in ---gumtree-enter jgreigcars into left search box-then enter glasgow -into middle box and press search.
bingo you have found us.
regards
marion g.


----------

